# Bug Out Vehicles



## txplowgirl

I was wondering what kind of bug out vehicles does everyone have?
I just bought a 97 GMC Suburban, 2500, 3/4 ton, 4x4 with towing package. Only has 162000 miles on it. Got it at a good price, it has 14 in car tires on it now but looking at getting 16 in all terrain 10 ply and putting on heavy duty shocks. And, Yes I know she's a gas guzzler. 
In my spare time I go gold prospecting and my old goat's little pickup just can't seem to keep up with me. He's a funny one, he gets upset with my wanting to prep, stock up, etc, but dosen't throw a fit about my gold prospectin:scratch. That's how I got my "Digger". He was worried about his pickup breaking down on me out there in the backwoods of Colorado and Arizona. 
She's got plenty of space, and I have enough room where I can let that back seat down and put me a little pallet type bed and have way lots of room for the essentials.

Ooops, i'm bad, didn't see the vehicle thread until after I posted, Sorry.


----------



## Necred

Surburbans are noramlly dependable machines. It didnt come with 14 inch rims. If you put taller tires on you will lower your rpms and get a little better MPG. 

Im about to purchase a 86 military blazer with 6.2 diesel. Im not sure what mods i will do but i am gonna install CB.


----------



## Meerkat

We have a 1 ton van,thats what we will go in if we had to leave.Also a short school bus,but it won't get but about 260 mi.to a tank of deisel[ 35 gal.tank].
We don't plan on leaving unless nukes or something.
Fixed up us really nice then the fuel went up.


----------



## Jason

We have a Jeep SUV and a Dodge Dakota. Both paid for, neither EMP proof. Hoping to get an older, plain-jane pickup some day.


----------



## tsrwivey

We have a '99 Dodge 1 ton diesel truck with an extra 100 gal fuel tank to pull our preloaded 27 ft 5th wheeler (aka the paid for house).


----------



## Tirediron

If it has a 5.7 vortec in it it is probbably one of the most fuel efficient full size vechicles around, Unless you are going to load it heavy 10 ply tires are just going to make it ride crappy and burn more fuel, the tire size on the door sticker or maybe a size or 2 taller should be all you need.


----------



## txplowgirl

Tirediron said:


> If it has a 5.7 vortec in it it is probbably one of the most fuel efficient full size vechicles around, Unless you are going to load it heavy 10 ply tires are just going to make it ride crappy and burn more fuel, the tire size on the door sticker or maybe a size or 2 taller should be all you need.


Thanks Tirediron, I'll keep the tire size in mind. It has a 454 in it if that tells ya anything.


----------



## SpaceGhost

4X4 diesel truck. Overkill day to day, but if I ever need it, I got it.


----------



## ajsmith

I run a '95 Ford F-350 Crew Cab 4X4 or a '94 Jeep Wrangler


----------



## 101airborne

Mine is also my daily driver (the one on the right) the other is my wife's daily driver.


----------



## RevWC

Mountain Bike. No Gas required.


----------



## NaeKid

My current primary collection of BOVs

1988 Jeep YJ, 350ci motor and 38" tires
1989 Jeep YJ, 4.2L motor and 30" tires
1998 Jeep ZJ (Grand Cherokee), 5.9L motor, soon to have lift, winch and 33" tires
2005 Kawasaki KLR650 motorcycle
2006 Jeep LJ, 4.0L motor, 3 1/2" lift, 32" tires, lock'd axles, winch, etc
2008 Suzuki S40 motorcycle

There are others, but, they are only driven if required, not normally ...


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

love my 'burban....31x10.5x15 BF Goodrich long trail radials fit under it without any sort of lift whatsoever...i used a set of toyota steel rims that are offset to give it a wider stance, gitting rid of the 16" rims and hard to find tires (for the size i wanted...at least cheap..lol)


















the 5.7l votec will pull anything i have had behind it without too much trouble, and it gets decent mpg compared to using a p/u truck










..12-13 in town and 18-21 on the highway, plus it rides like a caddy..lol and seats 8 easily go with the suburban.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

NaeKid said:


> My current primary collection of BOVs
> 
> 1988 Jeep YJ, 350ci motor and 38" tires
> 1989 Jeep YJ, 4.2L motor and 30" tires
> 1998 Jeep ZJ (Grand Cherokee), 5.9L motor, soon to have lift, winch and 33" tires
> 2005 Kawasaki KLR650 motorcycle
> 2006 Jeep LJ, 4.0L motor, 3 1/2" lift, 32" tires, lock'd axles, winch, etc
> 2008 Suzuki S40 motorcycle
> 
> There are others, but, they are only driven if required, not normally ...


like this Naekid?

















:beercheer:


----------



## UncleJoe

'94 Dodge 4x4 3/4 ton 5.9 diesel
'81 GMC 4x4 1 ton dump
'89 Ford 4x4 1 ton Pick-up
And if it can be a nice leisurely BO, there is the '94 Ford F-700 for hauling lots of stuff.


----------



## NaeKid

rabidcoyote666 said:


> like this Naekid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beercheer:


Red, kind of like this, but, with crash-bars and a windshield added to it and still hunting for a set of hard saddle-bags (as shown in this 



) ...


----------



## Turtle

My dd and primary option is my '06 Jeep LJ- 4.0/auto, 2.5" lift, 32" mud terrains, kc daylighters, hilift, and lots of armor on the weak bits. Should an EMP render it unusable, i'll turn to my '70 Olds Cutlass with points and a carb.


----------



## rikinwyoming

I posted this as my first post here tonight, in the BOV porn thread. I am posting the pics and specs of my cherokee here, and though the build is mostly done, I am sorry to say I never created a build thread. I am more then happy to answer any questions on how and why I built my rig they way I did.

I am sure there are some things that I have forgotten to mention in my spec sheet, so as I remember them I will repost...

Here are a few pics of my modified 1994 jeep cherokee and then the specs


































1994 Jeep Cherokee 2 door , 4.0 HO motor with Scepter cold air intake and Optima Red Top battery and gold battery connectors, AW4 transmission with trans cooler, NP231 Transfer case clocked for better ground clearance...

CB and 2 meter mobile radio's as well as wilson cell signal amplifier.

Dana 44 Front axle with 4.09 gearing, Dana 60 Rear Axle with 4.10 gearing (spider gears welded to lock rear differential). Brake master cylinder off a 1989 F360 one ton 4x4. Steel 16.5x9.75 rims with 36x12.50x16.5 Humvee Military Bias Ply tires. Body chop rear of the doors, reinforced with roll cage to stiffen body. Fenders cut to allow additional tire clearance. Bushwacker cut out flares(since removed as I ripped them off wheeling,, yes this beast flexes!!)

4.5 inch BDS Cherokee Lift kit (all spring lift) with Rough Country shocks, Rusty's offroad steering brace, Custom drag link 2x the normal thickness, Froelich 3 link front suspension with long arms, flat skid plate. Heim joints on all long arms. Rusty's Extended spring hangers (1.5 inch) on the rear springs to level it out. Brake master cylinder from 1989 Ford F350 4x4.

Hood aligned in rear to allow heat to escape, Hood scoops (functional) to allow heat to escape.

Removable doors, Custom 4 piece soft top made by Kistler Tent and Awning (Casper, Wy). Gas tank relocation to bed with custom steel tank cover (as per DOT regs.)

Custom front and rear bumpers. Rear bumper tied into body as well as roll cage. Front bumper tied into frame with extended mounting plates to stiffen front frame and D rings for recovery. Rear with 2 inch reciever hitch as well as D ring recovery point. Winch plate and stinger on front bumper as well as 10K winch with 100ft of steel braided line and 12 ft remote. Recovery gear includes straps, d rings, snatch blocks, land anchor, etc,

Can carry 6 gerry cans for water and fuel (6 in total, not for each)


----------



## VUnder

I would take the engine apart and install an intake for a carburetor. Pull the distributor and replace with an older HEI unit, or better yet, an old points distributor. Change the coil. Put a mechanical fuel pump. Now, you will be EMP proof. Solar Flare proof too. These are the two main things to worry about now. Even if you do have an extra computer, whos to say solar flares won't be daily? You will run out of computers real fast, and they are expensive compared to the older equipment.


----------



## rflood

Currently looking at first generation 4Runners. My big ole Dodge 1500 2WD is pretty thirsty so I am looking to pick up an older 4Runner that will lower my fuel consumption plus give me the 4WD option. I had originally thought of a 84diesel Blazer but that isn't helping my fuel concerns I have now.


----------



## VUnder

When things really collapse, you will have just a few hours of hassle free travel before people figure out what is going on. I am leaning toward some armament, and also some solid steel wheels instead of rubber tires. I have thought about solid skid steer tires. I want to be able to drive on through a road block like it is not there. I have a very old two ton 4x4 that I am dragging up from the back and starting to get busy with. It won't be legal in a time when everything is legal. I have an old potato chip truck that is square and about the same wheel base, plus being square makes it easier to bolt plate to. I was leaning toward a bus, but that is a big rig. Maybe I can paint it black and paint SWAT on the side of it and get waved on through most blocks. Thought about even putting a turret on the top.


----------



## Jimmy24

Well I have a '03 Frountier and '01 Tahoe. 6x12 utility trl. They are my basic BOV to my little retreat. But if that fails....

I also have a complete truck/trailer combo in storage. It's something I've been working on for 4 yrs. Maybe one day I'll take some pics. It ain't done...but it's useable...

Jimmy


----------

